# April Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (3 April 2006)

The April stock tipping competition is once again being Sponsored by Otrader. If you haven't already had a look at their portfolio management software, be sure to pay them a visit now! Don't forget that the competition entrant with the best average return over March, April and May will win themselves a FREE copy of Otrader!

Could all entrants please check your entries and let me know in this thread if I have made any mistakes!

Keep track of the competition results here as the month progresses: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Good luck to all entrants!


----------



## el_ninj0 (3 April 2006)

Your off to a better start this time Young Trader, .
Good luck for the month.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 April 2006)

EXR was a very high risk, very high return punt, which I was not game enough to buy, so I thought ehhhh may as well use it for the comp, I knew it would put me in 1st or Dead Last,

MTN is a stock I hold that has incredible Uranium fundamentals going for it, hence why I was sure it would be a very very strong performer this month.

Good Luck to all  

Last months was close wasn't it?


----------



## Bobby (3 April 2006)

Congratulations Young Trader from last to first !.  
Like your pick, good luck this month.

Bob.


----------



## michael_selway (5 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> UNX ..... it sure looks like traders are anticipating some
> negativity ahead ..... 07042006 (see post above) .....
> ...




Which trading game are u talking about?

ASX Sharemarket game?

Your current portfolio (live) 
Portfolio total $60,223.10 

National performance (at close 04/04) 
National leader $65,500.71 
National average $52,917.54 
*Your ranking (at close 04/04)  
National ranking 99 of 16242 
State ranking 27 of 6073 *

thx

MS


----------



## yogi-in-oz (5 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



Hi folks,

That's a good effort michael, if it is yours ... that
ASX entry could have easily been changed to read
ANYTHING you wish  .....

..... an entry in the ASF competition would make
your claim more believable ..... at least, the entry
would be credited with your name, by a responsible
third party, like Joe ..... yes??

happy days

  yogi


----------



## lesm (5 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*

Yogi,

Michael has been posting in the ASX Sharemarket Game thread and if you were in the game you would see his name on the leader board.

Why does an entry in the ASF competition make it more credible?

Are you claiming that an entry via the ASX Sharemarket Game Team is not credible?

Why not cut the BS, get a life and grow up!!!!

There seem to be too many axes to grind around here and they disrupt an otherwise good forum and a range of what should be worthwhile threads.

BTW, I don't know michael nor tech/a personally, but they appear to be the two people that you have slagged off (at) in this thread.


----------



## michael_selway (5 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> That's a good effort michael, if it is yours ... that
> ASX entry could have easily been changed to read
> ...




Hm there is evidence to prove if you can log in or see threads where others have seen my name in the top 100?

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2666&goto=lastpost (see shaneric's post)
http://www.sharesguru.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3905 (see mutt's post)

But not sure if "the stars" can prove this wrong?   

thx

MS


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



..... nice work, then .... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## tech/a (6 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



> BTW, I don't know michael nor tech/a personally, but they appear to be the two people that you have slagged off (at) in this thread.




To win a comp you need both some luck and take some chances.
Picking BHP would be a sure positive bet but DYL is a punt and as everyone only gets one selection if your prime pick/s are gone then take what you can.

Competitions in my veiw encourage poor trading methods.

Interestingly UNX supplied me with the average persons Quarterly wage the other day (in 3 hrs) and I pointed it out as it happened under the uranium thread.

Anyway Yogi's no different to all of us he has a healthy ego.
When he has a 4 yr blog that can be refered to weekly then I guess his credibility will be revealed.

Some seem to think prediction is clever.---I prefer profit.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



..... self-annointed guru tech/a, opens his mouth
to change feet, yet again ..... !~!

happy days

  yogi


----------



## tech/a (6 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> ..... self-annointed guru tech/a, opens his mouth
> to change feet, yet again ..... !~!
> 
> happy days
> ...





Why thank you thank you very much. Gloating is good particularly when you can.


----------



## professor_frink (6 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Some seem to think prediction is clever.---I prefer profit.




well said


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Some seem to think prediction is clever.---I prefer profit.




PCP delivered 36% profit, just today, alone ... so, 
not bad for a forecast, from last week ..... !~!

..... and currently leads the ASF competition for April 06,
with a 51% rally this week.

It is not easy to argue that your methods are better,
especially when you are running in LAST place ... lol

..... and the evidence is there for all to see.

Enuf said.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## Bobby (6 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> PCP delivered 36% profit, just today, alone ... so,
> not bad for a forecast, from last week ..... !~!
> 
> ..... and currently leads the ASF competition for April 06,
> ...



Hey yogi,

The comp lasts to the end of this month, thats when we all get to see who runs last : & first !.

It might me me ?  But until it ends who cares ?? You seem to  Whys that mate ?.

Bob.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



Quite so Bobby,

..... just giving Mr Last Place, some of his own medicine !~!

Now let's get back to business ..... like the BGL ipo,
listing tomorrow.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## tech/a (6 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*

Oh I see your leading.

Very lucky.You need luck.

I get quite a lot of it.

DYL is a very unlucky just at the moment.

Those trading UNX and bought at open on Wednesday are frightfully unlucky.
When i bought and sold it I was very very lucky.

Last is good,I can only improve and first is not so good as everyone tries to knock you off.
Lesm is also having a bad run of luck,with his pick. Infact a few or us are.

I think UNX will languish below its high.
Why?
When I woke up this morning I had a flat tyre---flat--UNX__ yeh you got the picture.

Yogi You have a nice day.


----------



## lesm (6 April 2006)

Ah...it's all good fun and shouldn't be taken too seriously.

I'm leading tech/a for the booby prize at the moment if there is one.  : 

UXA is doing what I thought it would...after picking it....watched it shoot up... earlier than expected...so thought it would possibly retrace before moving forward again.....c'est la vie.

Bank account looks good after playing with UXA, and that's what really matters, so will see how it progresses.

Still a lot of time before the end of the month.

It isn't over until the fat lady sings.   

BTW, could some of you guys go on a diet, it's a little bit heavy on the shoulders holding you all up.   

cheers.


----------



## Prospector (6 April 2006)

I was thinking that the prize of the free trading software should go to the person who is last, because they need it the most!  That way I might have a chance of 'winning'!


----------



## Porper (6 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Quite so Bobby,
> 
> ..... just giving Mr Last Place, some of his own medicine !~!
> 
> ...




I tend to agree in that a comp lasting one month with winner takes all is no more than guessing on a speculative company and hoping, maybe with a little help from a chart.

When the new comp format is introduced I think it will sort the men from the boys


----------



## Prospector (6 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> When the new comp format is introduced I think it will sort the men from the boys




Pardon?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> When the new comp format is introduced I think it will sort the men from the boys






..... bring it on, Porper ..... 

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## crackaton (6 April 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> I was thinking that the prize of the free trading software should go to the person who is last, because they need it the most!  That way I might have a chance of 'winning'!



 Well Babe with looks like yours why even bother with the market? all the diamonds and gold in the world are yours!!


----------



## lesm (6 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> ..... bring it on, Porper .....
> 
> happy trading
> 
> yogi




Yes, will a lot of the luck and guessing out and will be much more interesting.

Good luck to all and enjoy your trading.


----------



## StockyBailx (6 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



			
				lesm said:
			
		

> Yogi,
> 
> Michael has been posting in the ASX Sharemarket Game thread and if you were in the game you would see his name on the leader board.
> 
> ...



 
Choice Pic *YOGI PCP,* a nice raice to the start of the compatition. i wonder if it wil hold?
 
Thought I would find you at the bottem of the barrel *LESM,*  nice and lamn down there is it?
Remember its a forum not a prick tess. As I hate to be involved in this sort of thing i suggest you put a bag on your head *UXA * because your running in the wrong direction,  and  you seem to be talking about yourself. it appears to me as though you are a bit excited or you have a thing for micheal.  if you fall out of that barrel thats your problem! *Bite Ya tongue.   

PLA I hope it stays platium, looking for a few gold records from old smokey!

Good Luck, who's keep'in the score, PLA upp'in the charts at number 10.   

STOCK'ie'BAILZ
*                     :goodnight


----------



## lesm (7 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



			
				StockyBailz said:
			
		

> Thought I would find you at the bottom of the barrel *LESM,*  nice and lamn down there is it?
> 
> *PLA* I hope it stays platinum, looking for a few gold records from old smokey!
> 
> ...




Stocky,

We all have to take our turn at the bottom every now and then, so we don't forget what it's like. Keeps us honest.

It must be all that platinum that's weighing things down.   

Every day is a new day and we move on from the past.

Good luck in your trading.


----------



## StockyBailx (7 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



			
				lesm said:
			
		

> Stocky,
> 
> We all have to take our turn at the bottom every now and then, so we don't forget what it's like. Keeps us honest.
> 
> ...



: 
I understand what its like liv'in at the bottem, that's why I'm on top of the world'

and so's me old mate *PLA*

Yer you are right every days a new day and we all learn from the past to make  a better future!

sure thing LESM, Good Luck and all the best !

*PARTY HARD !*  and-  all is forgiven, lets see if you can't get back on top now !

*STOCK'ie'BAILZ
*


----------



## noirua (7 April 2006)

lesm said:
			
		

> Ah...it's all good fun and shouldn't be taken too seriously.
> 
> I'm leading tech/a for the booby prize at the moment if there is one.  :
> 
> ...




UXA is the stock to be watched with so much drilling going on at this very moment. It could go from bottom to top in the blink of an eyelid. A very experienced pair are the Exec Chairman and MD.


----------



## Bronte (7 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> ..... bring it on,.....
> 
> happy trading
> 
> yogi



Nice going yogi-in-oz +58% in one week  
Gann is doing very well here at ASF.


1. yogi-in-oz PCP 0.079 0.125 0.046 58.23 
2. nizar SAU 0.270 0.350 0.080 29.63 
3. markrmau CRE 0.235 0.285 0.050 21.28 
4. WayneL FXR 0.440 0.525 0.085 19.32 
5. brerwallabi NMC 0.077 0.091 0.014 18.18 
6. chicken SBM 0.550 0.635 0.085 15.45 
7. Porper TAM 0.235 0.270 0.035 14.89 
8. 123enen AEX 0.049 0.056 0.007 14.29 
9. BraceFace GRY 0.295 0.335 0.040 13.56 
10. powwww PNA 0.270 0.305 0.035 12.96 
11. canny WME 0.195 0.220 0.025 12.82 
12. YOUNG_TRADER MTN 1.070 1.180 0.110 10.28 
13. tarnor CAZ 1.770 1.950 0.180 10.17 
14. StockBailz PLA 0.790 0.870 0.080 10.13 
15. Profitseeker AGM 0.250 0.275 0.025 10.00 
16. el_ninj0 MGX 0.835 0.905 0.070 8.38 
17. visual VCR 0.835 0.895 0.060 7.19 
18. noirua RIN 19.850 21.210 1.360 6.85 
19. rozella BCD 0.425 0.450 0.025 5.88 
20. IGO4IT FAR 0.110 0.115 0.005 4.55 
21. jet-r EXT 0.115 0.120 0.005 4.35 
22. surelle AIM 0.125 0.130 0.005 4.00 
23. Duckman #72 BMX 0.380 0.395 0.015 3.95 
24. Prospector TZN 0.930 0.965 0.035 3.76 
25. Nicks SRK 0.310 0.320 0.010 3.23 
26. Knobby22 GDR 0.480 0.495 0.015 3.13 
27. dutchie OMC 0.500 0.510 0.010 2.00 
28. redandgreen AGI 0.465 0.470 0.005 1.08 
29. sandik17 ENG 0.350 0.350 0.000 0.00 
30. clowboy COI 0.325 0.320 -0.005 -1.54 
31. Bobby RRS 0.044 0.043 -0.001 -2.27 
32. RichKid ARQ 1.590 1.535 -0.055 -3.46 
33. Fleeta IBA 0.815 0.785 -0.030 -3.68 
34. crackaton MMN 0.445 0.425 -0.020 -4.49 
35. Happy BLT 0.089 0.085 -0.004 -4.49 
36. sam76 TEE 0.042 0.040 -0.002 -4.76 
37. son of baglimit CEO 0.200 0.190 -0.010 -5.00 
38. Fab PDN 5.180 4.800 -0.380 -7.34 
39. tech/a DYL 0.185 0.155 -0.030 -16.22 
40. lesm UXA 0.495 0.385 -0.110 -22.22


----------



## el_ninj0 (10 April 2006)

Go MGX GO!
Very good buying in MGX today and friday. Im thinking it'll be up at $1.20 by the end of the week with the way things are currently going.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 April 2006)

*Re: UNX - Uranex*



			
				Bronte said:
			
		

> Nice going yogi-in-oz +58% in one week
> Gann is doing very well here at ASF.






Hi Bronte,

..... many thanks for the kind words ..... 

It looks like you have used Gann's stuff to scalp
the SPI, as well ..... great stuff !~! 

PCP has pulled back now, as expected, but it
should kick ahead again, later in the month.

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## visual (11 April 2006)

Joe I just noticed the time on the forums hasnt been changed!lol


----------



## Prospector (26 April 2006)

*Re: So who is the boy here......*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> When the new comp format is introduced I think it will sort the men from the boys





So does the current first place person now qualify in "the men" category now
 Prospector TZN 0.930 1.530 0.600 64.52 


he he he - not bad for a first timer, while it lasts


----------



## edge55 (30 April 2006)

how do i enter the comp?


----------



## Joe Blow (1 May 2006)

Well a hearty congratulations to both WayneL and Prospector!   

April was a better than average month for the stock tipping competition with 24 of the 40 entrants finishing the month in positive territory. 12 of those 24 achieved returns of more than 20% during April. A very impressive result indeed! 

WayneL broke away from the pack in the final day of the competition to finish the month with a return of 93.18% on FXR! Prospector came in second with her selection of TZN achieving a 75.27% return over April. Rounding out the top three was markrmau who also finished the month strongly with CRE ending up with a monthly return of 57.45%!

Could Wayne and Prospector please contact me by PM regarding your prizes.

Good luck to all entrants in the May competition!

Here are the final results for April:


----------

